# All Blender Artists Here



## CadCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

1000 year old now  and thinking of doing something creative . So I started learning blender although @ snail's pace   and inspired by GIMP Art, this is the Blender tutorials thread. Here are some useful links for learning blender

1. Blender3D: Noob to Pro
2. Blender Video Tutorials (~ 1.61 GB)

Note: If anyone want DVD of above video tutorials them PM me


----------



## Sykora (Mar 2, 2008)

That is one seriously good site for blender tutorials, thanks for that. I tried to pick up blender after a brief stint with 3DS Max, but didn't have the patience to learn another convoluted interface. Maybe I will now.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm....I did try to make 3D letters in Blender once, but the unconventional interface befuddled me.This tutorials seems just like what I needed to get the hang of it.!


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

So you guys are ready to explore the world of blender


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 3, 2008)

Blender in its own is a powerful as max or maya (if you can really utilize it) but the interface is the turn-off. Did try my hand with blender but again went back to maya (since I am used to it). 
Anyways thanks, for the links......really useful for someone trying to learn *blender*.


----------



## x3060 (Mar 3, 2008)

yup the interface is a let down . . cgtalk.com has good tutorials for blender too . . infact its the best for 3d and 2d . .


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 3, 2008)

x3060 said:


> yup the interface is a let down . . cgtalk.com has good tutorials for blender too . . infact its the best for 3d and 2d . .



This is my first 3d software so its not that intimidating as other might think. The interface is highly customizable. Buddy can you post direct link to tutorials on cgtalk.com


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 3, 2008)

CadCrazy would you be interested in mailing me the downloaded video tutorials if I sent you the money for the media and courier ? I've always wanted to learn more about 3D modeling .


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 3, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> CadCrazy would you be interested in mailing me the downloaded video tutorials if I sent you the money for the media and courier ? I've always wanted to learn more about 3D modeling .


better change your ISP, it sucks!
atleast change your plan


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 3, 2008)

> better change your ISP, it sucks!
> atleast change your plan



 Yeah but BSNL requires your connection to have at least complete 3 months before you can change it.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 3, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/08a.gif


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 4, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> CadCrazy would you be interested in mailing me the downloaded video tutorials if I sent you the money for the media and courier ? I've always wanted to learn more about 3D modeling .



PM me your Address, your no and wait -----


----------



## adi007 (Mar 5, 2008)

wow.. CadCrazy..you are now becoming blender crazy ..and BTW i'm PM'ing you my address..i want the DVD.. I will give all media and courier charges..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

whoa.. superb, its better to stay away or else u will blend me in the grinder


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 6, 2008)

So you are challenging me to grind you in blender


----------



## patricia3d (Mar 21, 2009)

I am also using Blender
You can see my work here

Free Download 16 3D Movies I have created
*kkrawal7.googlepages.com/index.html

Watch 3D Clips on vimeo
*www.vimeo.com/user711059

Watch 3D Clips on Youtube
*www.youtube.com/kkrawal7
*www.youtube.com/PatriciaUmaRawal
See this render, Blender Internal

*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/kkrawal/mag_18_gal_frogsu.png


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2009)

^^cool

lol @ thornbie.mpg


----------



## patricia3d (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for comments. 
I am looking for freelance Blender artwork

please see more videos I have created in Blender. See Lion Jump and Run on 
*www.youtube.com/kkrawal7
and more google vidoes in Blender from *kkrawal7.googlepages.com/3danimation42

*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/kkrawal/hugg.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2009)

Patricia3d nice animations and renders.I will suggest you to learn maya if you are really interested in animation.


----------



## patricia3d (Mar 22, 2009)

Can't purchase Maya, Beyond my pocket.  see my lion


----------



## vinodh_89 (Mar 22, 2009)

Im an intermediate user in Maya.
Blender sounds good. I take one look at its interface, and i lose the interest


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2009)

patricia3d said:


> Can't purchase Maya, Beyond my pocket.  see my lion



dude you got talent, that lion video is awesome


----------



## patricia3d (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for comments. 
*vector.logos.googlepages.com/art33.gif

Want *www.kkrawal.20m.com/aw.htmlThis Blender File . I have putup free for all Blender Users. Download, Open and Render and Enjoy
-----------------------------------------


----------



## x3060 (Mar 22, 2009)

good works , its a treat to watch mate , keep going ...

any after effect users here? or fusion users....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 22, 2009)

patricia3d said:


> Can't purchase Maya, Beyond my pocket.  see my lion



lol what do you think we all have purchased maya?If you want to work in any company then you got to learn Max,Maya or XSI.I have hardly seen any company using Blender.For freelance work blender is great but to do professional work for companies etc you should learn one major 3D software.You cant restrict yourself to just one software.You have to keep exploring other softwares also.

About your lion video :- There is no weight at 03 second his front hand is floating in the air.Same at 05 second when he is jumping.Hope it helps.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vinodh_89 said:


> Im an intermediate user in Maya.
> Blender sounds good. I take one look at its interface, and i lose the interest



Nope Blender is good i am learning it along with maya and zbrush.And i dont think its interface is bad.If you know how to customize it.It looks like max.And uv mapping capabilities in Blender3D is better than maya especialy if you want to unwrap a character.Thats why i am saying people should keep exploring other alternatives also.No one software can give you all the features.

See a screenshot of blender3D customized interface 

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/2133/111u.jpg


----------



## patricia3d (Mar 23, 2009)

Blender has lots of great interfaces, you can customize your own
*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/kkrawal/inter2.jpg

*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/kkrawal/inter1.jpg


----------



## patricia3d (Apr 4, 2009)

buffalo killed lion


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2009)

^^very cool animation, that buffalo animation looked awesome. Its better than your last animation. Keep up !


----------



## patricia3d (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope every one will like my effort in Blender.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1KctBVVJWs&feature=channel_page

*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/kkrawal/lplay2.png


----------

